# MacBook Pro, models with NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics processors



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> MacBook Pro: Distorted video or no video issues
> Last Modified: October 09, 2008
> Article: TS2377
> Symptoms
> ...


MacBook Pro: Distorted video or no video issues

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=515067


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have this card in my MBP and have noticed some videos "stutter" is the best way I can describe it. Not smooth, but kind of a jerky play back. It has only happened a few times, but should I take it in?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have had the bottom half of the screen get black streaks running up it. I restarted and reset the SMC and it hasn't occurred since. I am running a 2.4 mbp with that card. 

Maybe I will take it in.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Do not take your MBP's in for service unless the symptoms are easily reproduced. Your MBP will not qualify if the technician cannot accurately reproduce the problem.

Also, as an FYI: This is _not_ a recall -- if your MBP does not display the above symptoms in that Apple article, then your MBP does not qualify for service, even if your MBP has that specific affected video card. The REP is not for prevention purposes, but for _repair_ purposes only.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there a stress test that can be performed to see if your particular MBP has a potentially faulty video processing chip?

I bought mine in April/08.. what if this problem arises when it's out of warranty, will Apple get me a free replacement at that point?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Silv said:


> Is there a stress test that can be performed to see if your particular MBP has a potentially faulty video processing chip?
> 
> I bought mine in April/08.. what if this problem arises when it's out of warranty, will Apple get me a free replacement at that point?


You can run the Apple Hardware Test, which is Disc 1 of the set of discs that came with your MBP. Hold down the "D" key on startup, to boot to the AHT from Disc 1.

The known problem is covered 2 years from the date of purchase, meaning your MBP would be covered, for that particular issue only, until April of 2010, regardless of AppleCare coverage. (Or a lack thereof.) If the issue occurs after April 2010, you're out of luck unless Apple extends the REP past that point or makes an exception for you. (At their discretion.)


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Lars.

I just had the MBP in for a right fan replacement (dead fan), they said they had the AHT running for 6 hours and didn't notice any problems. I'll try it out on my own just to familiarize myself with the process anyways.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wouldn't AppleCare cover such a problem for the full purchased 3 (1+2) year warranty?



Lars said:


> You can run the Apple Hardware Test, which is Disc 1 of the set of discs that came with your MBP. Hold down the "D" key on startup, to boot to the AHT from Disc 1.
> 
> The known problem is covered 2 years from the date of purchase, meaning your MBP would be covered, for that particular issue only, until April of 2010, regardless of AppleCare coverage. (Or a lack thereof.) If the issue occurs after April 2010, you're out of luck unless Apple extends the REP past that point or makes an exception for you. (At their discretion.)


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My MacBook Pro intermittently wakes from sleep to a black screen. The lack of video is on both the LCD and external (if one is connected). The computer itself is functioning just no video. The only recourse is to do a hard reset at which time all is well again.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I have experience the same thing.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Macified said:


> My MacBook Pro intermittently wakes from sleep to a black screen. The lack of video is on both the LCD and external (if one is connected). The computer itself is functioning just no video. The only recourse is to do a hard reset at which time all is well again.


I haven't had much of a problem with my MBP (and it's one of this batch), but my Powerbook used to do that alot. I found closing the lid, giving it about 5 seconds and then opening it back up often solved the problem.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Atroz said:


> I haven't had much of a problem with my MBP (and it's one of this batch), but my Powerbook used to do that alot. I found closing the lid, giving it about 5 seconds and then opening it back up often solved the problem.


Thanks but that never seems to work for me. One of our PowerBooks does this occasionally and your suggestion always works for it which leads me to believe it's a different issue.


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

The display on my MBP just died today. I can't connect an external monitor either, but I know that it boots up just fine. I did a PRAM reset, removed the battery for a while, etc. to no avail. Unfortunately, I have VNC turned off, so I can't run any tests. Wish me luck.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> My MacBook Pro intermittently wakes from sleep to a black screen. The lack of video is on both the LCD and external (if one is connected). The computer itself is functioning just no video. The only recourse is to do a hard reset at which time all is well again.


I have this laptop and graphics card, and I get the black laptop screen when I wake from sleep with an external LCD attached. 
The external screen is alive, but has all the controls as if the laptop screen does not exist. 
I can restart the laptop screen via the external display, by clicking "Detect Displays" in the Displays section of System Preferences.

Also, I often get flaky operation in FCE and iMovie.
Coincidence?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My 2.2 MBP screen died a few weeks back and Apple replaced the logic board. The superdrive failed the month before that. Now it is doing so many weird things that I took it back and they are replacing it with a brand new 2.66 MBP.


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

I just got back from the Genius Bar. My MBP is getting a logic board replacement tomorrow morning, but they said that the 2.4GHz late 2007 17" MacBook Pro wasn't affected by the nVidia 8600M GT issue. From what I read on Apple's site, it looked like it was. Strange. Either way, it's covered under warranty since I have AppleCare.


----------

